# B&Q Topsoil for Horned Frog?



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I know tortoise keepers use it but is this any good for frog keepers? It works out cheaper for me than buying coconut fibre blocks.

B&Q Top Soil 35L, 0000003725450

"Material: Sterilised graded top soil from a sandy clay loam soil, dark brown to black in colour. Typical composition loam soil 9-95% organic matter 5-1%. Produced to BS Standard 3882 Top Soils 1994."


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone? I'm at B&Q this morning so it'll save me a trip back if anyone knows.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I had a look at it as I was there anyway and it said it includes a water retaining agent, not knowing what that was I left it and bought some coconut fibre from elsewhere instead.


----------



## mattb22 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have got the stuff in with ackies as for the size of the tank would have cost me a fortune to buy enough eco earth/coco fibre and I know a few people who use it with lizards, cant see it being any different for frogs.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Frogs absorb through their skin and horned's spend almost their entire lives buried in substrate so I don't want to risk using something when I can't be sure it's safe.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I would be inclined to get the plain topsoil without additives, and mix it with orchid bark to retain moisture, if that's the route you want to go. I mostly use a mix of orchid bark and 'clean' (ie pesticide-free) leafmould for my 'phibs- taken from a mixed beech and sweet chestnut wood high on the North Downs near where i was born. It holds moisture well, doesn't turn into mud all over the glass, and is to a certain extent 'self-cleaning', thanks to the various detritic bugs in it.


----------



## breaky (Feb 23, 2007)

b and q organic compost grow bags,£2.99 each, use it for my GALS and my horned frogs, great stuff.


----------

